# Easter Smoked Leg of Lamb (Bone In)



## BBQ Warlock (Apr 12, 2021)

Way back in 2019 when we could gatehr in large numbers at Back Yard Barbecues, a friend of mine smoked a Leg of Lamb and it was delicious and recently my Wife and I saw some nice selection of Lamb Legs at our local Wegmans (local grocery chain) and we decided to pick one up.
Doing some research on these forums, I found *Edward36's *recipe:





						Smoked bone-in leg of lamb, South African style
					

Hey guys!  I see many posts talking about leg of lamb for Easter... Well, being Jewish, I celebrate Passover, which falls this year pretty much on the same dates, and it is a tradition to cook a leg of lamb for Passover as well. So, I took my favorite indirect grilled leg of lamb recipe and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I then contacted my friend and got his smoking technique (time, temp, resting, etc).

I combined all of this information and with a few tweaks I smoked a delicious Leg of Lamb!

Deviations from Edward36's recipe:
-Two full sprigs of fresh Rosemary
-In addition to the "Salt & pepper to taste" I added about two Tablespoons of Course Ground Black Pepper
-I kept all of the drippings from the marinade that did not stick to the leg overnight and basted the leg with the drippings about about an hour before completion.

*Prep: Day before
Marinade: Overnight
Initial Rest: Rested for 1 hour before placing on smoker to raise the meat temp a bit
Smoke: 5 hours ~ 225F
Wrap: Butcher Paper
Post Rest: 1 Hour*

Here are the pictures from the process :)

Here is the Leg of Lamb washed, prepped and ready:







I inserted the garlic slivers into both sides of the leg:










After rubbing the marinade all over the leg and giving it a generous coating I wrapped it in Shrink Wrap (very annoying as it never wants to stick where you want it to):






Starting the Smoke at 10:00AM:






Here is a pic as it progressed through the smoke:






My eldest daughter arrived and let me try on her new Sun Glasses as I drank, err... I mean patiently waited for the meat to get to temp:






Here is the Leg as it looked when I took it off the smoker. You can see I basted with the extra marinade, and it really helped keep everything moist:






I wrapped the leg in Butcher paper to let it rest for about an hour:






Rested, unwrapped and ready to carve:






Not the best plating, but tasted soooo good and we got so much meat off of that leg!






Let me know if you have any questions :)

Cheers,
Morgan.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2021)

That looks excellent, except I like my lamb rare to med/rare.
We don’t eat much lamb here cause it’s so expensive.
But yours sure looks good!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks good! 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks delicious from here! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## BBQ Warlock (Apr 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks excellent, except I like my lamb rare to med/rare.
> We don’t eat much lamb here cause it’s so expensive.
> But yours sure looks good!
> Al



Thanks Al!
Yea, Lamb is pretty pricy, but I wanted to experiment and learn more about smoking different meats.
I typically eat my red meat medium, but was a bit nervous cooking this as it was my first time, so I errored on the side of caution.

Cheers,
Morgan


----------

